# '08 Trek 6500 vs '09 GF Piranha



## quakesfive (Jul 26, 2008)

This is my first real bike, I don't plan on upgrading (components or to a new bike) for a while so good stock equipment is very important. They are basically the same price - around $950 and have very similar components. I wanted the 08 Piranha for $100 less but they were sold out. Are these worth $200 bucks more than a Trek 6000? The Trek 6500 is already "on sale" so bargaining it's price down might be hard (I'm in Canada).

*Trek 6500*
Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front suspension
Sugg Retail	$989.99
Weight	Unspecified
Sizes	15.5", 17.5", 19.5", 21.5"
Colors	Satin Silver, Pearl White/Metallic Black

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Alpha Black Aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	RockShox Tora 302 Solo Air, 100mm travel
Fork Material	Aluminum, single crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Mountain Mix
Brakeset	Shimano M485 disc brakes, Shimano M485 levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Deore
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur	Shimano LX
Crankset	Shimano FC-M442, 22/32/44 teeth
Pedals	Alloy Platform
Bottom Bracket	Shimano Octalink
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 34 teeth
Chain	Unspecified
Seatpost	Bontrager Sport
Saddle	Bontrager Race Basic
Handlebar	Bontrager Select OS
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Bontrager Select
Headset	Aheadset Slimstak

Wheels
Hubs	Shimano Deore disc
Rims	Bontrager Ranger
Tires	26 x 2.10" Bontrager Jones ACX
Spoke Brand	Unspecified
Spoke Nipples	Unspecified

*Piranha*
Frame
Gold Series 6061 T6 aluminum, G2 Geometry, butted DT, cold-forged dropouts & BB

Wheels
Shimano M495 CenterLock disc hubs, Bontrager Ranger disc rims, 32h

Componentry
SRAM X.5 | SRAM X.5 | SRAM X.5, trigger, 9spd | Shimano FC-M428, 44s/32s/22s, Octalink | Shimano M486, hydraulic disc, 160mm CenterLock rotors | (Full Specs)

Suspension
RockShox Tora SL Coil, 100mm travel, custom G2 Geometry 46mm offset crown, coil spring w/turnkey lockout, external preload & rebound adjustment

Sizes
XS (13") | SM (15.5") | MD (17.5") | LG (19") | XL (21") | (Sizing)


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The two bikes have different geometries. Fishers have long top tubes. Some like the elongated frames. Others don't.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Some porn would be nice. *

*2009 Trek 6500*









*Gary Fisher Piranha*









*(Gary Fisher for me. But you need to ride them both, then decide. Components can be swapped out, but feel is important.)*


----------



## quakesfive (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.
I rode the Trek and rode a GF Advance (they didn't have a Piranha in stock) and they really didn't feel all that different.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Both are good looking bikes. The effective top tube on the GF is about 5/8" longer than the Trek (17.5 models). If you look at the pics 2ndgen posted, it illistrates the longer tt and short stem on the GF. I looked at the bikes last year and noticed the difference by just sitting on them, but it looks like the 08 Treks have a bit longer tt than the 07's.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

The real 2009 Piranha:










And I'd go for the Fisher- I love the G2 geometry (which the Advance doesn't have.)


----------



## quakesfive (Jul 26, 2008)

How does the Advance not have the real G2 geometry? Frame specs looks exactly the same. http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/advance


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

quakesfive said:


> How does the Advance not have the real G2 geometry? Frame specs looks exactly the same. http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/advance


I believe it says it does on that same link you posted:

*Frame*
Gold Series 6061 T6 aluminum, *G2 Geometry*, butted DT, cold-forged dropouts & BB


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

theextremist04 said:


> The real 2009 Piranha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Nice! :thumbsup:

And...The "real" Advance :lol: :
*
Frame*
Gold Series 6061 T6 aluminum, *G2 Geometry*, butted DT, cold-forged dropouts & BB :thumbsup:


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

isnt g2 geometry also dubbed as genesis geometry?

because if it is i can vouch that its quite an interesting geometry and supposedly will help you climb a little better due to the wheel being tucked in closer


----------



## zbmoss (Jul 13, 2008)

G2 means genesis 2.0 so basically an upgrade over genesis geometry


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, the geometry on the advance and the pirana will be different. I own both in the same size and they feel completely different. Advance is more upright and the pirana is more forward. I'm also on g1 geometry which will be different than g2. If you can get on oth bikes and try them out do because the feel is going to be the main difference.


----------



## quakesfive (Jul 26, 2008)

agm2 said:


> Yes, the geometry on the advance and the pirana will be different. I own both in the same size and they feel completely different. Advance is more upright and the pirana is more forward. I'm also on g1 geometry which will be different than g2. If you can get on oth bikes and try them out do because the feel is going to be the main difference.


You sure? They look and are supposedly the exact same frame wise. Anyway, I'll probably get the Piranha, kinda mad though that it's like $150 more for the same bike as last year except updated geometry.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

quakesfive said:


> You sure? They look and are supposedly the exact same frame wise. Anyway, I'll probably get the Piranha, kinda mad though that it's like $150 more for the same bike as last year except updated geometry.


Don't feel _too _bad.

Upgraded Shock, Brakes, Crank, + some of the drivetrain (that is, comparing '08 to '09).


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

One would think that for $1000 they could include something better than alloy pedals.....or at least a credit!:madman:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

This GF which is going sometimes as low as $900. has alloys (along with better components). http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cobia/fullspecs


----------



## quakesfive (Jul 26, 2008)

The cobia looks nice but it only has the mechanical disc brakes, and I'm guessing it wouldn't be that cheap in Canada anyway (availability could be a problem as well).

Anyway, about the fork, what kind of Tora is it anyway (how do you know it's upgraded)? Last's year's had a number, but this one doesn't (http://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/crosscountry/tora/#tab2).


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

quakesfive said:


> The cobia looks nice but it only has the mechanical disc brakes, and I'm guessing it wouldn't be that cheap in Canada anyway (availability could be a problem as well).
> 
> Anyway, about the fork, what kind of Tora is it anyway (how do you know it's upgraded)? Last's year's had a number, but this one doesn't (http://www.sram.com/en/rockshox/crosscountry/tora/#tab2).


Gary Fisher's site has a compare function where you can pick up to 4 bikes and compare their options side by side.

Also, you can compare different years by going into the archive and opening up another window and putting them side by side.


----------



## burnthefurniture (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm very new to this, but I had an old trek 3700 I used for campus riding and a few trails until I got my 08 piranha a couple of months ago. I'm 6'4" and noticed an amazing improvement in the handling of the GF over the trek due to the longer cockpit area. I really like the GF geometry, and my vote goes for it...of course I'm assuming the 3700 has similar geometry to the 6500...


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Only way OP will be able to tell is which feels better when he throws a leg over it...im pretty sure we agree that component wize its all the same.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Cata1yst said:


> Only way OP will be able to tell is which feels better when he throws a leg over it...im pretty sure we agree that component wize its all the same.


You make buying a bike sound better than getting married!

:lol:

And BurnTheFurniture,

Welcome aboard.

Pirhana?

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## sykikchimp (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been looking at the GF bikes a lot lately and from what I understand "G2" is a change in the angle of the front fork to increase the stability of the bike. "Genesis" has more to do with the length of the top tube and pushing the seat back a bit over the rear wheel.

So not really the same thing. 

Also the Advance is listed in their "Classic" hardtails in their catalog and does not have Genesis geometry.


----------



## schmoab (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah the G2 is an offset of the fork--if you look at a G1 and G2 side by side you'll see that the fork is pushed forward a little bit on the G2 to improve cornering. 

Does anyone have a feel for the sizing of Genesis bikes? I rented a 19" Wahoo yesterday and it was quite stable and good for climbing, but I was definitely stretched out to do the steering. I think I'm sort of between the 17.5 and the 19. I'm about 5'10" and my arm/leg ratio is pretty average.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

sykikchimp said:


> I've been looking at the GF bikes a lot lately and from what I understand "G2" is a change in the angle of the front fork to increase the stability of the bike. "Genesis" has more to do with the length of the top tube and pushing the seat back a bit over the rear wheel.
> 
> So not really the same thing.
> 
> Also the Advance is listed in their "Classic" hardtails in their catalog and does not have Genesis geometry.


Maybe that's this year's model. 

*Advance*
*Frame*
Gold Series 6061 T6 aluminum, *G2 Geometry*, butted DT, cold-forged dropouts & BB

Here is the Advance listed in the "G2 Hardtails" Section: https://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/advance


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

schmoab said:


> Yeah the G2 is an offset of the fork--if you look at a G1 and G2 side by side you'll see that the fork is pushed forward a little bit on the G2 to improve cornering.
> 
> Does anyone have a feel for the sizing of Genesis bikes? I rented a 19" Wahoo yesterday and it was quite stable and good for climbing, but I was definitely stretched out to do the steering. I think I'm sort of between the 17.5 and the 19. I'm about 5'10" and my arm/leg ratio is pretty average.


Am 5'9" and barely ride my15.5" comfortably (a few tweaks, and I'm good now). 
My Tarpon is a 19" an while it's supremely comfortable for just riding, for trails 
and for aggresive riding, I prefer the 15.5" without a doubt. I'm pretty sure a 17.5" 
would be ideal. Just "my" personal observations.


----------



## schmoab (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks 2ndgen. I just tried a 17.5 Paragon and it seems a little cramped for street riding, but it's just about right for aggressive off-roading. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on it. I prefer the paint on the X-Cal, but the Paragon has better brakes and shifters.


----------



## burnthefurniture (Aug 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> And BurnTheFurniture,
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! This seems to be an excellent site and everyone is very informative and helpful so far. And yes, -1 for the spelling N00B mistake haha. I guess I ought to learn how to correctly spell my own bike's name...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

schmoab said:


> Thanks 2ndgen. I just tried a 17.5 Paragon and it seems a little cramped for street riding, but it's just about right for aggressive off-roading. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on it. I prefer the paint on the X-Cal, but the Paragon has better brakes and shifters.


Make sure we get pics!

:thumbsup:

*Size Chart* 
Bike Your height 
14" Under 5'3" 
16" 5'3" to 5'7" 
18" 5'7" to 5'10" 
20" 5'10" to 6'2" 
22" 6'2" to 6'6"


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

burnthefurniture said:


> Thanks for the welcome! This seems to be an excellent site and everyone is very informative and helpful so far. And yes, -1 for the spelling N00B mistake haha. I guess I ought to learn how to correctly spell my own bike's name...


Well that makes -1 for me too because I spelled it wrong myself! :lol:

I was giving you the thumbsup because it's a nice bike 
(not because you spelled it wrong!).

:lol:

And I'm a newbie too!


----------



## burnthefurniture (Aug 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Well that makes -1 for me too because I spelled it wrong myself! :lol:
> 
> I was giving you the thumbsup because it's a nice bike
> (not because you spelled it wrong!).
> ...


Ahh I gotcha. I misunderstood. It is a good bike, I love it! In fact I just bought some clips and shoes yesterday!

Btw, I did not notice your join date just your number of posts. Way to go for having so many haha, thats impressive.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

burnthefurniture said:


> Ahh I gotcha. I misunderstood. It is a good bike, I love it! In fact I just bought some clips and shoes yesterday!
> 
> Btw, I did not notice your join date just your number of posts. Way to go for having so many haha, thats impressive.


Thanks! :thumbsup:

I'm hungry for MTBing.

I want to gobble up as much info as I can. 
I'm not afraid to ask questions about something I want to learn. 
I'm at a disadvantage living in a suburb of New York City, 
so I have to get most of my info online 
(though I've ridden with some great guys locally).

I'm going to be moving upstate by 2009. 
Then I'll be in a better enviroment with far easier access to trails.


----------

